# NetBeans generierter Code nicht editierbar



## vladoo (1. Sep 2007)

Hi ich nutze NetBeans und hab ne frage dazu.

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht rausbekommen wie man den generierten Code von NetBeans GUI Builder bearbeiten kann.
Ich kann nur bei Properties->Code etwas nach der Initialisierung oder Pre Creation Code reinschreiben.
Ich möchte jedoch den Code verändern. Geht das überhaupt?

Ich finde es ist halt etwas unbequem dass man nix ändern kan. Wenn ich z.B. die Länge eines Texfields beim Start einer Anwendung an die Auflösung anpassen möchte. Würde gerne alles variabel halten und den Code der generierten GIU kann ich nicht ändern.


----------



## AlArenal (1. Sep 2007)

Das kannst du ja auch tun, dazu musst du aber nicht den generierten Code ändern.


----------



## vladoo (1. Sep 2007)

Ja aber ist es nicht etwas unsauber, wenn unter dem generierten Code meine geänderte Zeile code steht? Das pumpt doch den Code nur auf oder wie machst du dass? Kannst mir nen Tip geben.


----------



## AlArenal (1. Sep 2007)

Unsauber wäre es manuell einzugreifen und  sich dadurch die Möglichkeit zu nehmen im GUI-uilder zu arbeiten, weil die manuelle Änderung einem alles zerschießt.

Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe benutzen Netbeans/JBuilder/JFormDesigner/... eine eigene Methode á la #initComponents um ihren Init-Code zu kapseln udn rufen diese einmalig im Konstruktor auf. Was spricht dagegen es ebenso zu handeln, die eigene Methode direkt dahinter aufzurufen und gut iss?

So kommt man sich mit dem WYSIWYG-Tools nicht ins Gehege und es ist auch einfacher die händischen Änderungen an dem, was man WYSIWYG-Editor sieht, nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Jango (1. Sep 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unsauber wäre es manuell einzugreifen und  sich dadurch die Möglichkeit zu nehmen im GUI-uilder zu arbeiten, weil die manuelle Änderung einem alles zerschießt.


Richtig - Finger weg, vom generierten Code!


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Sep 2007)

Man kann auch eigenen Code in den generierten einfügen. Wie das geht wurde auch schon mehrmals hier im Forum erklärt. Bitte mal die Forumsuche benutzen.


----------



## vladoo (1. Sep 2007)

Vielleicht habt ihr recht. Werde es mir zu herzen nehmen. Man zerschießt sich tatsächlich alles wen man nicht aufpasst.


----------



## Gast (19. Sep 2007)

Weiß jemand, ob und wenn ja wie man eigenen code ebenfalls als nicht editierbar deklarieren kann?


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Sep 2007)

Das würde, wenn man es hinbekommen würde, nur in NetBeans funktionieren.
Jeder andere Editor würde den Quelltext trotzdem bearbeiten können.


----------



## Gast (19. Sep 2007)

das hatte ich angenommen.. 
es geht mir nur darum, ob das generell funktioniert ähnliche graphikbausteine zu entwickln und dafür zu sorgen, dass ein (nicht zu sehr ambitionierter ) Entwickler die nur so verwendet, wie sie gedacht sind..


----------



## AlArenal (19. Sep 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das hatte ich angenommen..
> es geht mir nur darum, ob das generell funktioniert ähnliche graphikbausteine zu entwickln und dafür zu sorgen, dass ein (nicht zu sehr ambitionierter ) Entwickler die nur so verwendet, wie sie gedacht sind..



Dann back ein JAR draus, lass den Sourcecode raus, dokumentier den Kram und fertig.


----------

